# When does a "Pit's" head stop growing?



## nando87

Just out of curriousity, at what age does the head stop growing? My pup is 15mo old currently and still has a alot of loose skin around his face. Ive heard alot of people calling it "poping" when their hed fully grows into their skin (maybe a byb term, idonno just something i heard before), is this true?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

I have never heard of any of this...but I think proper exercise and nutrition could influence it to a certain extent along with genetics. Poor breeding could also cause it....I'm no expert though.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

What do you mean by the head? An apbt's body is fully matured between the ages of 2 - 3 y/o.


----------



## nando87

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I have never heard of any of this...but I think proper exercise and nutrition could influence it to a certain extent along with genetics. Poor breeding could also cause it....I'm no expert though.


Not sure what you mean? i wasnt talking like ALOT of of skin like a nasty poorly done bully. I meant just like around his jaw muscles you can grabe some skin, if you look at him he has no rolls or anything like that, he is in pretty good shape!

I was just asking becasue alot of people say that when they "pop" most off any loose skin is gone and it is tight around their head. I know they fully matured body wise around 2yrs old, but i didnt know if that also went for their head size as well.


----------



## davidfitness83

Some dogs have more loose than others depending on their genetics. My dog has a 23 inch head last time I checked and he is not a even two years old yet. I read a publication on growth plate closings at different bones finish out growing at different periods in the dog's development. Certain aspects will affect the rate of growth such as breed, sex and if the dog is intact or not.


----------



## fishinrob

"Popping" Is a Bully term. Big bone, lot's of head, still growing are all terms used in the bully world. Loose skin may never fill out with whatever has been crossed into your particular bully.


----------



## angelbaby

Loki had a ton of wrinkles and skin { he prob still has more then most apbt's but he does have half bully blood in him} but when his head grew and he filled out it took most of those wronkles and skin and he isnt as bad now, he filled out till about 3 { he is 3 right now im thinking he is done , but ask me in 6 months lol}


----------



## 9361

Helena kept her puppy wrinkles til she was around a year old I think. It's been awhile.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

Well I learned something new today @[email protected] I never heard that term before...and its weird that my dog doesn't have this...


----------



## ames

yeah Gargamel is just growing out of his (he was 2 on January 11). He is 19 inches tall but a 20 inch neck. pretty much done growing, I think. But he does still have some skin left, not fully scrunchy but its there.


----------



## angelbaby

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Well I learned something new today @[email protected] I never heard that term before...and its weird that my dog doesn't have this...


its just loose skin or wrinkles alot of puppys have these and as they grow into there skin it tightens up , you can see how loose lokis skin was in these pis he had rolls that went on for days lol { not every pup will have loose skin to this extent some are just able to grab loose skin off there neck and back but dont actually have rolls persay lol}


----------



## ames

angelbaby said:


>


I just want to squeeze his skin and give him a neck rub he is so darn cute!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Loose skin doesn't necessarily go away depending on the dog. APBTs usually grow in height up to a year and them fill; out until 2-3 years old depending on genetics, proper nutrition, and overall health.


----------

